# Please critique my site....thanks.



## chazz046 (May 15, 2009)

I've just created a free flower photo website called www.freefotopia.com. Please take a peek and let me know what you think....thanks!


----------



## Photoadder (May 15, 2009)

Very nice. Too much Ads for me but i like the site, good job.


----------



## stsinner (May 15, 2009)

That's very nice..  That's very nice of you..  There is a very nice picture of purple tulips.


----------



## chazz046 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for viewing my site Photoadder and stsinner! 

stsinner, there's a pink tulip on the site with waterdrops that's my fav. I have is at my desktop background.

Photoadder, I'm new at the website thing and this is a work in progress but there will be changes soon. Glad you liked the photos though!

Thanks you both again!

Charlie
www.freefotopia.com


----------



## paigegreen916 (May 18, 2009)

it isn't very appealing at all. i honestly think youd be better off with a blogger or wordpress blog... 
(your images are lovely, though!)


----------



## chazz046 (May 19, 2009)

I did create a Wordpress blog. The name is freefotopia, of course. I will update the blog on a weekly basis unless to answer any posts received. I want to try to make the blog as informative as I can and insert a pertaining photo with each post. 

Charlie
Free Flower Photos and Wallpaper Pictures of Flowers


----------



## kassilphoto (May 20, 2009)

Nice job on the site.

Comments/Suggestions on my site/work are always welcome.

Kassil Photography: Fine Art Photographs


----------



## lifepointphoto (May 28, 2009)

I like the idea of the site. It's nice that you're providing these photos at no cost. 
Having said that, I think the site it good, but I would re-do the top header. I'm not crazy about it's font or the font of your page tabs. Other than that, the ads work well with the site; they don't really bother me. 

Life Point Photography


----------



## chazz046 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the critique, Lifepointphoto (I know that's not a name...lol).

I'm happy to share my work with others and am currently working on making the website even more user friendly with a few less ads and many more internal links (a page for each photo individually). Do you know anything about obtaining external links? I here that is an important aspect of page ranking in search engines. Maybe we can link, I guess.

And yes, I agree with your critique of the header which is being change with the new site I'm working on. It was a clipart that came with my site buliding software but it grew old fast.

Thanks again and look for the changes soon...probably in a few weeks.

Chazz046

Free Flower Photos - Wallpaper Flower Pictures


----------



## chazz046 (Dec 3, 2009)

Finally, after many mishaps (lost the entire site once) and many hours I've updated my website for your entertainment. Stop by when you get a chance. Once again this is a free download site. www.freefotopia.com


----------

